
Upcycle Windows 7 - zhte415
https://www.fsf.org/windows/upcycle-windows-7
======
ktpsns
Not even Adobe released Flash in OSS despite they don't have any comparable
product (where they get money from) to offer, do they?

~~~
CTOSian
More like a joke the FSF's request. What's the point to use an outdated OS (no
security updates) even for "free"? Better support the ReactOS project if you
want "free" windoze on the desktop.

